# Moxon vise build questions



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Two questions:

1.) Sorry for being so dense but reading about building one, Benchcrafted says to make the front/movable jaw 1/8" taller than the rear/fixed jaw. I've heard others say to do this and the BC instructions say it's:



> to allow you to easily slide the closed vise up to the edge of your bench, thus lining up the front of the fixed jaw with the front edge of the bench.


What is that extra 1/8" doing? Can't you line up the rear jaw with your bench edge just by….looking at it and lining it up?

2.) For those who've built one/used it, what would you say the minimum length is for the jaws? BC's plans call for the rear to be three feet long and the front 32" long. I've got boards that I can use for that, but I'm wondering if I ever need to dovetail something two feet wide?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

That it actually a neat idea. The whole 1/8 longer on the bottom thing to line up with the bench. May have to modify mine.

I think mine is 34"ish on both jaws with 25"Ish between the screws.

I don't know if I'll ever use it to full capacity, but the second you need it, it will be worth its weight in gold.

I wish through same Q&A when building mine. So far 16-18" is about as long as I needed.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm about to build mine as well. One of my concerns is, this thing is going to be big and heavy. Does that matter?


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

All I can say is I love love mine. I built mine from the plans at their site. I built to spec and that extra eight is wonderful and when i go to use I slide it on my bench and up against the edge then lock it down with some parallel clamps then go to town. I made mine primarily for dovetails and having it parallel with my bench edge helps me (even if in my mind) keep my shoulders parallel to the bench and keep my saw tracking perpendicular to the material being sawed. Easy in it locks in place with the leather face and releases quick. Love it.

I added an extended top and put 20mm dog holes to leverage my festool clamps and used 8/4 maple. Not going to lie its not a lite litte piece but for the purpose I did not want that. Here's a link to mine. I do plan on building a nice bench from their plans.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/0cR1tX


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> Can t you line up the rear jaw with your bench edge just by….looking at it and lining it up?
> 
> - ColonelTravis


I suppose, but wouldn't it be much faster to have the vise closed (which is how it'll be stored, anyways) and just slide it until that 1/8in stops against the bench? That would also make it much easier to hold in place as you are clamping it down, so that it doesn't shift. Seems like a good idea to me.

Width depends on what you are using it for. For someone doing dovetailed casework, that 24in span would be essential. My benchtop bench only has about 18in between the screws and that's plenty for the work I do.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> I m about to build mine as well. One of my concerns is, this thing is going to be big and heavy. Does that matter?
> 
> - newwoodbutcher


I've got a hickory board for mine and it's dang heavy! Got it because it was cheap, not heavy. I've seen them built from basically anything from pine on up.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

For those who have a Moxon vise in use. Do you Sometimes just use the leg vise or bench hook cause it's too much work to pull it out and clamp it down for a few cuts? Do you just leave it on your bench mostly full time? Would it be as effective and/or get more use if it was lighter? The reason I'm asking all these questions is that I got the BC hardware last week and now I'm thinking design. I'm afraid that if the Moxon is too big and heavy to pick up and set up for each use, won't use it and it will take up a lot of space. Or, or I could keep it on my bench but that's valuable real estate, Both of thos outcomes are a bad combination for my crowded shop. I'm wondering, if a stand alone, dedicated tall sawing bench is a better idea. Seems like I saw a drawing of one somewhere. I have no idea where I could fit it into my shop, but now that I have a Roubo bench in use, I really appreciate the value of massive weight in holding my work. A tall Moxon vise would be pretty cool. Any of you done that? Something like a tall 36"wide five inch thick Ash fitted with the back board and BC Moxon hardware? Does anyone think this is a good or bad idea? Any advice?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Built one but the bench I built has a shoulder vise, so I don't use the moxon hardly at all.

I would think the purpose of making it taller is to give some leeway when building then plane it flush with rear jaw.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Ken I work in my two car garage that can park no cars right now because of all my woodworking crap. Soon, a car will have to fit in there. So I've got a relatively small space and decided to build my vise to the Benchcrafted length (3 feet rear jaw, which is kinda long.) But I'd rather this be the only moxon to build, I don't need one for large boards and another for smaller ones. I am going with the Philadelphia Furniture Workshop Moxon design shown here, except my front jaw will be a little thicker.










I love BC stuff, have their leg vise, but I wanted something a little cheaper so I went with the TFWW screw/handle set (which is in the picture) and liked what the Phila. people did with their vise. I think I'm gonna keep my moxon under my bench - lay it across the leg rails? That could very well get in the way, don't know where else to put it. I'm in the middle of a tool cabinet build, that will make the garage mess much better. Since I use mostly hand tools I know I'll use it often, but, like you, I don't want to make it a PITA to use every time I want to use it. My bench is only 6 feet long, maybe I can shove it into the back corner. Who knows what where it will go.

Derek Cohen is adamant about NOT putting a bevel in the front jaw, because he uses the front jaw as a reference for paring blind DTs. I wonder if others agree with him, his reasoning is just something I've never thought about. But I like his flip-down spacer idea and the I-beam support board. I don't know if I'd make one because it's yet another thing to store away.

I just got my two jaw boards cut and almost flattened and square. At first I was going to use hickory but the more I picked that board up the more I hated how heavy it is. Chose maple instead. It isn't the lightest wood but it's lighter than hickory.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmm, i've got more research to do. Haven't heard(read) Dereks' stuff. I looked closely at the TFWW set but I have the BB leg and wagon vise and I know they make great stuff. With regard to a taller stand alone vise, i'm talking about one that is a floor model version of the Moxon vise, anyone done that?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Shannon Rogers built one like that Ken. He calls his a joinery bench. You can look on his site http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com or he has a lot of youtube videos.

Here's a search on his site that shows related posts and video:
http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/?s=joinery+bench


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

> I m about to build mine as well. One of my concerns is, this thing is going to be big and heavy. Does that matter?
> 
> - newwoodbutcher


I built mine rather small and light. It has a 12" capacity which so far has been more than adequate. I primarily use it for dovetailing drawer sides and I've yet to make a drawer wider than 12". I used a pair of veneer press screws from Grizzly to keep the cost down.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

And then there's the discussion of what a "Moxon Vise" actually is or isn't.

https://pfollansbee.wordpress.com/2011/12/30/you-say-moxon-vise-i-say-double-screw/

There are pictures in the blogpost showing uses that expand what can be done with a double screw if it's build more in the Moxon tradition. And with spruce, a lighter wood, so it's easier to handle.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice Smitty. Now that I read that I think I want that simpler version that he has.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Veneer-Press-Clamp/D2893?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com

Thanks Bondo


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

If I had room for a joinery bench, Ken, I'd make one of those instead of just a vise for my current bench.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

ColonelTravis, Thanks, I'm leaning that way. Now I have to figure out how to reconfigure my shop to accommodate it where it would make sense.


----------

